
ignore_rant - marital_bliss
ignore_rant
======
tech-historian
> Eventually she tells me the code doesn't work the way I think it does, and
> as such my change is much more complicated to implement, will require a
> major refactor, etc.

Technical debt is a hell of a thing.

